# Subliminal Messages!!! lol (GAME)



## Jer723 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok guys i just thought of a new thread we can do, seems like a fun idea. each of my tegus has something hidden in their markings, what freaky stuff do you see in your tegus markings, heres a couple to start off!!! :woot 







Notice the smiley face on her neck! lol






Noticethe word YO! on his back lol

Show what your tegus have! seems like a fun idea lets keep it going! :roon 

Jerry


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 10, 2009)

I kind of see one in mine. Can you guys?


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 10, 2009)

it kind of looks like a tiki head. lol


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

anybody else, cmon guys, ive seen alotof tegus with cool patterns. post some pics, that way we can see each others gus!!!


----------



## whoru (Aug 11, 2009)

mine looks like she has some weired face or mask on her head


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oh8OIO1y9F9HVWQlMZNgzg?authkey=Gv1sRgCOv56pDFq6u05AE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oh ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

whoru said:


> mine looks like she has some weired face or mask on her head
> 
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oh8OIO1y9F9HVWQlMZNgzg?authkey=Gv1sRgCOv56pDFq6u05AE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oh ... directlink</a><!-- m -->



that does, it looks really cool, i swear i love your tegus markings, anybody else?


----------



## whoru (Aug 11, 2009)

thank u


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 13, 2009)

hey my tegu has a smiley face on his neck too and he also has neckbeard, a body on his head, or if you look at it a different way it looks like he has an outline of an alligators face on it.


----------



## whoru (Aug 13, 2009)

ha ha i see it thats cool


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 13, 2009)

The number 4: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jBqmyAcqc7Ti5fmTMXKgqQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCJLRsrr52uCOUA&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jB ... directlink</a><!-- m -->

Someone from The tegu.com said he has a body builder on his head: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?t=7918" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?t=7918</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MDzs8xHsKdC88Yq50aEBLw?authkey=Gv1sRgCJLRsrr52uCOUA&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MD ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## whoru (Aug 13, 2009)

i see it he dose lol


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 13, 2009)

oh io can see it, takes a while to spot, lol.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 13, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## whoru (Aug 13, 2009)

lol im not going to say what it looks like to me


----------



## simon021 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lovestegus said:


> hey my tegu has a smiley face on his neck too and he also has neckbeard, a body on his head, or if you look at it a different way it looks like he has an outline of an alligators face on it.



My tegu has that exact same pattern on the top of his head. It almost looks like a 3 eyed alien being or something lol. The 3 horizontal dots at the top then the "body builder" looking body on the bottom. It's almost identical to that.


----------

